# Helpful for new knitters



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Probably been posted before but there have been lots of questions lately so thought another go may be helpful.

http://www.knittingfever.com/about/architect/
Following chart and lots more.


----------



## SharonKH (Jun 15, 2013)

This is great. Thanks


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you, always great to get these reminders


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow this is nice, so helpful to all who knit whether new or old. :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

good.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so much. VERY HELPFUL  :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very helpful, new or not. Thx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So many good piece s of info. at that link. Thanks.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice chart, thank you.


----------

